# World Record Bull Elk in... MINNESOTA????



## ebbs

Here's the story, crazy stuff!!!

Minnesota Record Bull Found Upside Down


----------



## On a call

yeah...saw that last week.

It is a good story. And they do not have a season for elk either. I just wonder how in the world it got caught up like that ?

Kinda like the rack you found Ebbs.


----------



## El Gato Loco

wow

That's literally all i've got. Just, wow.


----------



## youngdon

Cool story. A pain to read but really cool.


----------



## ebbs

On a call said:


> yeah...saw that last week.
> 
> It is a good story. And they do not have a season for elk either. I just wonder how in the world it got caught up like that ?
> 
> Kinda like the rack you found Ebbs.


Yeah Brian, story said no season there which is insanity. Conservation dept estimated the age at 8-10 years which will be determined soon by a tooth they took to study. One of the farmers nearby thought that it happened slipping when it was jumping over a fence, fell backward and actually landed on it's non-typical tines puncturing it's lungs. Sad story, but that's nature. Proud of the guy who had so much compassion to go back and be near it. Course it didn't hurt that he was able to lay claim to the 3rd largest elk ever found/taken in the wild!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco

ebbs said:


> Sad story, but that's nature.


Well, like the article stated... that really WASN'T nature because of the barbwire fence we put there.


----------



## ebbs

Chris Miller said:


> Well, like the article stated... that really WASN'T nature because of the barbwire fence we put there.


LOL, about as much nature as elk herds in MINNESOTA!!!

Then again, they were probably there before we got here and pushed them so far West. Either way it was his time. That's an old, old bull. They also said his body was much smaller than other bulls but held a rack MUCH larger.


----------



## On a call

Yeah...you carry arround that rack for a summer and see how much weight you loose.

I would have waited around also if there was a clue he was not going to make ....I might have just to over see his recovery.


----------



## hassell

Nice Rack and great story!!


----------



## Helmet_S

I hate the way they posted that story but it was an incredible story. It is a good thing that he went about it all the right way so that he could legally keep the mount and to go along with the story. I am doubting that many would believe it if he didn't have the mount.


----------



## ebbs

He did have the pictures though too. Crazy the pic I posted above the bull was STILL alive in. Couldn't imagine having my whole body weight helpless on a bed of SPEARS, basically what his rack amounted to.


----------



## youngdon

hassell said:


> Nice Rack and great story!!


That will get you slapped in a lot of places Rick, but something tells me you already know that.


----------



## youngdon

I hope he passed those genetics on numerous times.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> That will get you slapped in a lot of places Rick, but something tells me you already know that.


 HA!! YA YA I'm Sure you've never been in any of those situations.


----------



## On a call

As long as his momma had alot of kids those genes are there !

Remember...it is more of the female that passes them on than dad.


----------



## ReidRH

I got the same Email the other Day! Monster Elk!! Great story!! I am sure this guy will Cherish this Story as well as the Elk, Which he was able to claim by being there when the animal died. Good Story!


----------



## On a call

Yes.. I agree.

Those Vikings know how to raise them !


----------



## youngdon

hassell said:


> HA!! YA YA I'm Sure you've never been in any of those situations.


Never, I swear.


----------

